# Lap Tubal via Falope bands and cautery



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello all,

I have an op note that reads falope band on the right (58671) but on the left there was tearing of the tube so a band was only applied to the distal end, tried to apply a 2nd band proximal end but could not and ended up cauterized the proximal portion (58670).

Would you only bill 58671?

Thanks for any help


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on info you provided, why not use 58671-RT and 58670-LT?

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was also thinking that but didn't know for sure if I should also use 52 modifer?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 27, 2008)

CPT book does not indicate that "52" should be used in cases where these procedures are done unilaterally.

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good, Thanks for your help Karen


----------

